# Public School - AD



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
Does anybody has experience sending their children to the public schools in AD?
Please share. 

Rgs,
ashburn


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if you mean the local ones, you need to speak arabic and they still cost as an expat


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Is the arabic speaking a must?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes the curriculum is in arabic, and its only just been extended for arabic speaking expats to go to public local schools, otherwise you will have to go private schools.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

The private school's require student assessment prior to register.
Any sample of assessment, multiple choice question, essay ?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ashburn said:


> The private school's require student assessment prior to register.
> Any sample of assessment, multiple choice question, essay ?


yes you have to speak arabic fluently do you?


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Busybee2, does the private school required to has fluent arabic? You must be kidding...


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

no i am not kidding, british curriculum schs require you to be fluent and understand english, the local schools are arabic speaking schools, they were only for locals/arabs but they have recently opened it to expats but you must be able to speak arabic to their standard.


----------

